# Home Renovation Incentive Scheme HRIS



## threebedsemi (23 Oct 2013)

Revenue now has an information page on this scheme, as introduced in the Budget, for those interested:


[broken link removed]




www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## callybags (23 Oct 2013)

It's still not clear if the credit can be doubled for a married couple who jointly own a property and spend up to €60,000.


----------



## newirishman (23 Oct 2013)

callybags said:


> It's still not clear if the credit can be doubled for a married couple who jointly own a property and spend up to €60,000.



This seems to be pretty clear in the revenue statement:

"[...] repair, renovation or improvement work to a *principal private residence*"

"The tax credit is only available to the owner occupier."

So even if there are multiple owner-occupiers, the qualifying expenditure is linked to the specific PPR.

"[...] the maximum tax credit (see below) is linked to *qualifying expenditure on work costing €30,000* excluding VAT."


----------



## callybags (23 Oct 2013)

Yes, but two people can have the same PPR, jointly owned.

They would both equally qualify for the credit?

Which one gets it?

Bear in mind the tax credit applies to a person, not the property.


----------



## callybags (23 Oct 2013)

Following on from above, if the credit is only available once, how would the scenario below work?

A couple with a joint bank account spend €9,900 on renovations to their jointly owned PPR.

Revenue come back and say "Sorry, no-one has spent the required €5,000 to qualify for the tax relief".


----------



## threebedsemi (23 Oct 2013)

Having taken the turn it has, perhaps this thread might be more useful if moved into one of the taxation/finance subsections?


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## threebedsemi (23 Oct 2013)

Propsoed changes to the scheme in tomorrow finance bill just announced on the news (no details given).


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## Docarch (23 Oct 2013)

Word on the street (well the RTE news! ) is that the scheme will commence from Friday.  Apparently a lot of people who were ready to go with work were putting of starting until the New Year.


----------



## kkelliher (27 Oct 2013)

The cif lobby clearly working again


----------



## ajapale (27 Oct 2013)

threebedsemi said:


> Revenue now has an information page on this scheme, as introduced in the Budget, for those interested:
> [broken link removed]



Looks like a dead link to me ??


----------



## newirishman (27 Oct 2013)

[broken link removed], and clarifies the situation reg. 2 or more owners:


> (3)c The maximum amount of relief available under this section in respect of a qualifying residence shall not exceed €4,050.
> (3)d No claim shall be made under this section unless the payment, or where there is more than one payment the aggregate of those 25 payments, in respect of qualifying expenditure made to a qualifying contractor exceeds €5,675.
> 
> (11) Where qualifying expenditure, in relation to qualifying work on a qualifying residence, is incurred by 2 or more claimants, then, except where subsection (9) applies, for the purposes of apportioning the specified amount, each claimant shall be entitled to an amount which bears the same proportion to the specified amount as the qualifying expenditure incurred by that claimant on the qualifying residence bears to the total qualifying expenditure incurred on that residence.


----------

